# GCAS Auction Details?



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Is there any site that might indicate what types of things are to be sold? (yeah yeah... plants and fish). More specifically though. How much should I plan on spending? Will there be shrimps? I've never been to anything like this.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is a good thread on what some of the folks are bringing to the GCAS Auction

Keep in mind that GCAS is a very African Cichlid friendly club  You will probably find a few Central and South American Cichlids but mostly Africans. Plants that usually sell well are Hygro Species, Water Sprite, Anubias, Java Ferns/Moss, etc. Most of the plants are ones that will do well in non-CO2 conditions but there are a few CO2 dependent plants also  I don't think I have ever seen shrimp (maybe Ghost Shrimp) at the Auction but I may have just missed them.

I would bring a notepad to write down the stuff you are interested in. Many of the SWOAPE members (Jack for one) have been going to the auctions for years and know the majority of sellers. He can probably give you good advice on seller's reputations also.

As far as how much money to bring, just bring your checkbook  I believe you can register with a blank check and run a tab (another good reason to bring a notepad...to keep track of your expenditures).


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i had a great time at the last auction. theres a HUGE variety of stuff. plants were nice and i think there were some shrimp, but definitly not a lot. im going to go and search for some too. muhahahah.... bid against me if you dare!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll bid against anyone. Problem is, I'm going to lose everytime. I'm a poor student teacher and student.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey you got shrimp and a great deal on Najas grass  hahaha.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Two shrimps with eggs and...

So it turns out, I knew someone who had an entire tank full of Najas grass.

;-) back at ya


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

duchessren said:


> I knew someone who had an entire tank full of Najas grass.


And now we all know of someone else who will soon have a tank full of Najas Grass


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

MatPat said:


> And now we all know of someone else who will soon have a tank full of Najas Grass


Yep, if the shrimps and me are lucky!


----------

